# Help i have killed my mobile



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Dont know what to do. I was txtin dh and my phone slid off the sofa into my cup of tea   It's got all my pics of freya on and a video of her in hospital the day i had her. Its a slide phone and it was open and only the top half went in   The screen is just white. Im totally gutted about it. Is there any way i can save it or my pics/video's    
And to top it off the power supply has broke on my laptop so im runnin on battery for the next 10 mins b4 that dies


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya hun

Are you able to connet it to a computer? If so it would be worth seeing if you can get the pics onto your pc from the phone. If you can connect it to the pc a cable and software would of come with your phone.

Sorry I cant be more help, hope you get them pics hun xxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh thanks will try quickly b4 the laptop dies too


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

That should work if it is only the screen that is broke, good luck!


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]HUGS TO THE RESCUE[/move]

Right get some rice in a tub and stick your mobile phone in it.

I dropped our cordless house phone in the BATH and was in  but my DH knew this trick and guess what after 24-48 hrs IT WAS WORKING

U need to do it NOW  

Let me know if it works

Hugs
xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks hugs i have put it straight in now    Fingers crossed coz it has all my contacts on. I always save to phone  

GTBAM i have managed to get all my pics and some of my videos ( the one of freya in hospital ) onto my laptop      I love you forever now   

I have a feeling its one of those days


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Sally
Dont dispair, even if it wont work now keep trying every day or so - mind fell into orange juice and died for about 3 days and then suddenly came back to life and was all intact.... good luck with it   

Rach
x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well i thought that it was good news as dh said i had insurance on it   Untill i got it out the cupboard and it ran out in december


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yayyyyy       glad you have got the pictures and videos, they are priceless  

A friend of mind kept her mobile on the fireplace and the heat from the fire dried it out   after a couple of days.

Sorry your insurance has run out   but maybe shopping for a new phone will be fun  

Take care xxxxx

ps Freya is gorgeous! x


----------

